# CUT Rear Loader - Who makes this?



## bmaverick

OK, found this on the Yahoo Yanmar Tractor Owners photos. (The site will gone come Dec 14th anyway.)

The site said a DG Equipment sold this thru selected dealer for a mere $750 back in 2002. 
Can't find and hits on the DG Equipment place down south. and no it's not the one in M!CH!GAN either.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I've seen them for other tractors, but never with a bucket tilt. Just a manual trip. Nice find!


----------



## pogobill

Could be an easy build, although a bit pricey. Everythingattachments .com sells a three point hitch skid steer quick attach, and then you just need to pick up a skid steer quick attach bucket to mount on it. Or make a smaller bucket fit by getting one of those quick attach bucket conversion kits and getting it welded to a bucket of your choice. Add a hydraulic top link and you are away.
https://www.everythingattachments.c...iversal-Quick-Attach-Adapter-p/ati-qa-3pt.htm
Or go a way cheaper route http://tarterusa.com/tarter-products/rear-dirt-scoop
I'd say you could find these dirt scoops used on the internet.


----------



## bmaverick

DG Equipment is in Ephrata, PA. Either they moved or closed up. Bummer. Not sure if I would ever find the real maker of the rear scoop.


----------



## deerhide

Several companies made/sold them years ago. Some of them were quite good; I think Woods had one??


----------



## winston

I personally don't see that much of an advantage over the old trip scoop. I have used one of those quite extensively. They are good for moving dirt and do it quite well with just the trip lever. I also don't seen why you couldn't just buy a hydraulic top link and use it on a trip scoop if your leaning that way. https://www.agrisupply.com/top-link-cylinder-cat-1-20-to-28-in/p/90599/


----------



## pogobill

I'd say with a bucket load, you'd be a little light on the front wheels. Maybe that's why they aren't made anymore.
There seems to be plenty of them out there for the bigger tractors that have the bulk to use one of these.


----------



## bmaverick

pogobill said:


> I'd say with a bucket load, you'd be a little light on the front wheels. Maybe that's why they aren't made anymore.
> There seems to be plenty of them out there for the bigger tractors that have the bulk to use one of these.


I got the weights on the front and much of the tractor weight is with the engine too. The only time I got the tractor to do a handstand wheelie was with the auger getting stuck in the ground 4ft down.


----------



## rhino

I would turn that top link cylinder around.


----------



## bmaverick

Oh boy. Found something very similar. A nice toy. 

https://www.jansenusa.com/product/hydraulic-rear-shovel-rear-loading-bucket-3pt-jansen-dps-800

And closer to home, ...
https://www.loaders.com/Auto-Dump/Auto-Dump™-Packages


----------



## bmaverick

Looked and looked and looked.

Over in the EU, this setup is sort of the norm. Here in N.A., it's now rare. Why? Around Y2K the general US makers stopped making them or the importing companies left the states.

The 2 brand still making these are VERY PRICEY as in $2,000+

In the past 10 years, the compact tractor market has taken over like a storm with no let up. The further looking into a rear dump/scoop, the more it became apparent that one company is keeping strong in the market here in the US, that being Swisher!

The Swisher unit was engineered for ATVs and now UTVs. Winston gave a hint on looking that direction.



















The Honda Foreman sub-compact tractor uses a CAT-0 like the Deere above. 

There are Cat-0 to Cat-1 adapters. Even Tractor Supply has them. Here's one type of make. Others are 3pt draw-bar combos.


----------



## bmaverick

Ah ha, SWISHER makes the rear 3pt loader buckets. Can order them from Farm n Fleet, TSC, Rural King and even Home Depot.


----------



## Steve Urquell

bmaverick said:


> Ah ha, SWISHER makes the rear 3pt loader buckets. Can order them from Farm n Fleet, TSC, Rural King and even Home Depot.


I have a Swisher bucket I converted to hydraulic lift and curl on my CC 3240. It needs some reinforcement to be used moderately. 

The lift arms are the weak point and I ripped one of mine off after a few uses. Also the bucket pivot holes ended up elongated and I welded sleeves in them.


----------



## bmaverick

Steve Urquell said:


> I have a Swisher bucket I converted to hydraulic lift and curl on my CC 3240. It needs some reinforcement to be used moderately.
> 
> The lift arms are the weak point and I ripped one of mine off after a few uses. Also the bucket pivot holes ended up elongated and I welded sleeves in them.
> View attachment 53291


Really nice setup on that mower. Can the frame handle it too?


----------



## Steve Urquell

bmaverick said:


> Really nice setup on that mower. Can the frame handle it too?


The 3000 series is pretty hefty. I intend to add Swishers bottom frame bracket that will tie the hitch to the rear of the tractor to make sure it distributes the load better. Just need to get around to it. Haven't heard of any 3000s breaking with the JohnnyBucket which mounts like mine does.

ETA: Here's a little more detail about mine with pics and a vid of it working.

https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/hydraulic-swisher-bucket-loader-on-cub-3240.43521/


----------



## bmaverick

Steve Urquell said:


> The 3000 series is pretty hefty. I intend to add Swishers bottom frame bracket that will tie the hitch to the rear of the tractor to make sure it distributes the load better. Just need to get around to it. Haven't heard of any 3000s breaking with the JohnnyBucket which mounts like mine does.
> 
> ETA: Here's a little more detail about mine with pics and a vid of it working.
> 
> https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/hydraulic-swisher-bucket-loader-on-cub-3240.43521/


From watching that video, the hardest part was the operator seeing the position of the bucket on the ground level. Maybe a side mirror or something could help. Otherwise, that is stout to tilt the bucket down and bring the front end up.

Should the bucket been on the rear, easy viewing and close monitoring would be available.


----------



## Steve Urquell

bmaverick said:


> From watching that video, the hardest part was the operator seeing the position of the bucket on the ground level. Maybe a side mirror or something could help. Otherwise, that is stout to tilt the bucket down and bring the front end up.
> 
> Should the bucket been on the rear, easy viewing and close monitoring would be available.


On the power: I sized my cylinder a bit oversized for my pressure and lift angles to overcome for any frictional losses. It will probably lift more than is safe for the tractor.

I'd get the angle right and then run into the hole on my right side which would make the bucket push up or dig in hard. It was much easier in my back yard on more even ground. Dug out 3000lbs with it.

If you decide to buy a Swisher be prepared to do some welding if you want it to hold up.

Oh yeah. I used the trip dump for about 10 hours and was completely over it. Set up my curl cylinder the next weekend. Trip dump is tiresome and limiting in what you can do with the bucket.


----------



## bmaverick

Well, my neighbor has an ATV doing farm work. I told him about the Swisher bucket. He really likes the idea. He might pick up one from Home Depot before month's end. It would be cool to see one in person. I can drive the Yanmar over and see how the size would do for a rear bucket.


----------



## Steve Urquell

bmaverick said:


> Well, my neighbor has an ATV doing farm work. I told him about the Swisher bucket. He really likes the idea. He might pick up one from Home Depot before month's end. It would be cool to see one in person. I can drive the Yanmar over and see how the size would do for a rear bucket.


Take a good look at the lift and curl arm tubing thickness. I feel that's the weak point on these.


----------



## Ed Williams

Very nice. I use an older Ford scoop that is manual dump. It is only 1/3 yard and can be used on the smaller tractors. The NAA handles it very well despite the low lift capacity of 800 lb. The biggest advantage is it is reversible. I mount it face forward for digging and face rearward for hauling loose materials. In the forward orientation it will spread material. Rear orientation is mainly just dump as the bucket resets after dumping. Here is 1 photo holding up the homemade plow. I will try to get other photos from different angles to show forward/reverse mounting. I cannot remember year of purchase, but it was only $150. Slow, but works very well.


----------



## bmaverick

Ed Williams said:


> Very nice. I use an older Ford scoop that is manual dump. It is only 1/3 yard and can be used on the smaller tractors.


Ed, it looks big and heavy. Are the structure members hollow or solid? The Ford scoop does look more like a pond scoop type. I'm trying to avoid that as my uses would be hampered due to the frame around the scoop. Thus, the Swisher or other brand offers greater flexibility. My use is to clear out livestock stalls in the barns. A pond scoop can not get close enough to the side walls and is bulky. For outdoor use, sure a pond scoop would work just fine, but not in very tight quarters. 

Good to know your model can be used in 2 ways. This could really help others who are considering one.


----------



## Ed Williams

Here are some photos of the dual hookup. Very clever but simple design.


----------



## Steve Urquell

So I welded bushings into the curl arms of my Swisher bucket and ended up ripping them out again. The steel is just too thin for any real use and I wasn't happy with the lift height of it. It took 24" of lift to dump flat on the ground. No ability to dump in anything at all.

I built arms out of 2"x3/16" tubing to allow me to move the dump pivot forward so I could dump into my cart. I gained strength and 31" of dump height. Still waiting on my curl cylinder and hoses to finish up.


----------



## Steve Urquell

Got everything together. Really made this thing a beast and solid as a tank. Torn down for welding a few gussets on and paint.


----------



## Steve Urquell

Well, I put it all together after painting it. I feel like it's gone beyond being a Swisher at this point. All the problems I had with the design have been addressed.


----------



## winston

You are quite a craftsman. Well done.


----------



## Steve Urquell

winston said:


> You are quite a craftsman. Well done.


Thank you sir! Hoping this gets me by until I buy a CUT.


----------



## Steve Urquell

@bmaverick I found what you're looking for. Pat's Easy Mover. $669 at Rural King. $550 direct in Brandenburg, KY. Check it out.
http://www.pats3pointhitchsystem.com/product/227

https://www.ruralking.com/pats-easy-mover-4-foot-model-with-trailer-mover-pem4


----------



## winston

I did a little looking around and that seems to come in 4', 5' and 6' widths. One video I watched it did not have the hydraulic cylinder for dumping. It dumped just like the old fashioned dirt scoop. I suspect that one with the cylinder is going to run more than $600 with valve, cylinders and hoses.


----------



## Steve Urquell

winston said:


> I did a little looking around and that seems to come in 4', 5' and 6' widths. One video I watched it did not have the hydraulic cylinder for dumping. It dumped just like the old fashioned dirt scoop. I suspect that one with the cylinder is going to run more than $600 with valve, cylinders and hoses.


Definitely would but this is a good way to get started on a plug and play bucket that doesn't require you to add anything to start using. 

I used my trip dump for a day or so and that got me motivated to add hydraulic curl lol.


----------



## bmaverick

Steve Urquell said:


> @bmaverick I found what you're looking for. Pat's Easy Mover. $669 at Rural King. $550 direct in Brandenburg, KY. Check it out.
> http://www.pats3pointhitchsystem.com/product/227
> 
> https://www.ruralking.com/pats-easy-mover-4-foot-model-with-trailer-mover-pem4


THANKS! RK is down state by 1-1/2 hours, but doable for order and pickup. I really like that 5FT. And the price is exactly where these ought to be at, about $900-ish in today's market. 

Now, if only I can get off this unemployment ordeal. The jobs are slim pickings right now. 

Wish I had an RK37 w/CAB and a FEGrapple at the moment! Then YM2610 is at it's limits for the work I'm doing now, but being cash strapped a person must make due with what they got.


----------



## bmaverick

winston said:


> I did a little looking around and that seems to come in 4', 5' and 6' widths. One video I watched it did not have the hydraulic cylinder for dumping. It dumped just like the old fashioned dirt scoop. I suspect that one with the cylinder is going to run more than $600 with valve, cylinders and hoses.


Yes, the hydraulic would be the ideal route.


----------



## Steve Urquell

bmaverick said:


> THANKS! RK is down state by 1-1/2 hours, but doable for order and pickup. I really like that 5FT. And the price is exactly where these ought to be at, about $900-ish in today's market.
> 
> Now, if only I can get off this unemployment ordeal. The jobs are slim pickings right now.
> 
> Wish I had an RK37 w/CAB and a FEGrapple at the moment! Then YM2610 is at it's limits for the work I'm doing now, but being cash strapped a person must make due with what they got.


Sorry about the unemployment, hope things pick up for you. I thought the price on this was reasonable considering the Swisher is very light weight, would have to be modified to fit a 3-pt, and still $500. This one looks like it would last. Do you think you could figure out how to add hydraulics later? It's not too expensive if you do it yourself.


----------

